# Ridgid Router Easy Above Table Bit Change



## shawnpatt (Feb 4, 2009)

So I had just installed my Ridgid R2930 router into my Bench Dog cast iron table onto my Ridgid TS3650 table saw and I was ready to start making some picture frames that I had promised my wife. 

I have never been super pleased with the bit changing process on this router but it has been my only complaint. I got the first bit in and made my first series of cuts and was very happy with the new table. Then came my first bit change, which I attempted with the router still in the table. Long story short, it didn't go well...

After the bleeding stopped and I bandaged up my knuckle I started to do some research on other routers that would let me change bits easier. I was just about to buy a new Triton unit, but hesitated and went back down to the shop to took at the Ridgid and see if there was something I could do to make life easier. After playing with the router and trying different things for a few minutes, it hit me and I came up with the following process that makes changing bits quick, easy and safe.

As you can see from these pictures there is no way to get a wrench on the collet from the top of the table. 
















That leaves you with three choices...

1. Remove the ring assembly - A complete pain
2. Try and loosen the collet from the underside - Impossible
3. Remove the motor from the fixed base to make the change - A complete pain and dangerous if the motor falls


Try this, it works much better...

Step 1 - Unplug the router

Step 2 - Release the router lock lever and the motor lock and slide the motor all the way up









Step 3 - Engage the router lock lever









Step 4 - Engage the shaft lock pin from the underside of the table and use any 1 1/8" wrench you like to loosen the collet as it is now easily accessible from the top of the table.





















Step 5 - Insert your next bit, engage the shaft lock pin and tighten the collet

Step 6 - Release the router lock lever and lower the router until the motor lock engages









Step 7 - Adjust the height if necessary, then re-engage the router lock lever and plug the unit back in

I hope this helps save you some time and frustration...

- Shawn -


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Shaw

You just need to use the right tool for the job..
and the right mounting plate with snap out rings
A off-set wrench is just what you need/needed .

Plate ▼
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94331

Off-Set Router Bit Wrench
http://www.ptreeusa.com/routerAcc.htm

Or you can rework the plate you now have, see below, the pop in rings do not need to be screwed down in place like you now have it with the Allen flat head screws...  a press in fit will do the job with a small support ring under it ..(see picture below)

==========

======



shawnpatt said:


> So I had just installed my Ridgid R2930 router into my Bench Dog cast iron table onto my Ridgid TS3650 table saw and I was ready to start making some picture frames that I had promised my wife.
> 
> I have never been super pleased with the bit changing process on this router but it has been my only complaint. I got the first bit in and made my first series of cuts and was very happy with the new table. Then came my first bit change, which I attempted with the router still in the table. Long story short, it didn't go well...
> 
> ...


----------

